# Video g3 blanc bleu



## Vivid (4 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

un G3 blanc bleu, Os 9,2,2, un G4 400 mghz, Ati rage 128 pro, 16 Mo de vram.

je peut afficher 1600x1200 en millions de couleurs 60 hz mais avec du 1900x1080 en 60 hz l'affichage de l'écran ne prend pas tout l'écran et la video est moche est-ce un probléme de cable, de vram ?
et si j'essaye du 1600x1200, rideau, ecran noir. Je suis bon pour passé en boot os X et supprimer les préférences moniteur (malgrés le 'filtrage' des resolutions ou recommandées)

j'utilise un cable vga. le dvi étant de l'ADC... et cela, j'ai pas.
L'écran est acer lcd.

a+


----------



## groudon41 (4 Décembre 2011)

j'ai le même problème sur un powermac G3 beige et un écran nokia. l'affichage en 1900x1080 et complètement pourrav, on y peut rien, c'est juste que l'écran est pas assez puissant pour gérer proprement cet affichage.

enfin, c'est l'avis d'un non pro, peut être qu'il y a d'autre cause, mais je pense plus pour la mienne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2011)

Je suppose qu'il s'agit d'écrans CRT (à tube), c'est un classique, j'ai eu naguère un 17 pouces normalement capable d'afficher 1280x1024, mais impossible de dépasser le 1280x960 avec, faute de quoi, l'image semblait atteinte de parkinson. Il s'agit probablement d'une incompatibilité entre les fréquences de rafraîchissement que la carte peut fournir à cette résolution, et celles que le moniteur peut supporter pour la même résolution.


----------



## Vivid (4 Décembre 2011)

l'écran est récent, et sur un powermac 8600 il affiche la résolution 1920x1080 en 60hz bien proportionnée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2011)

Oui mais c'est un écran CRT ou un LCD ? Sur le 8600 il y a quoi, comme carte graphique ?


----------



## Vivid (5 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui mais c'est un écran CRT ou un LCD ? Sur le 8600 il y a quoi, comme carte graphique ?



un lcd de 27', la carte du 8600 matrox mistral.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2011)

Alors, soit ta rage ne convient pas pour ton écran de 27", soit  elle a une claque.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Décembre 2011)

L'ATI rage 128 n'est pas non plus une bête de course, je ne pense pas qu'il faille trop lui demander non plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;10358272 a dit:
			
		

> L'ATI rage 128 n'est pas non plus une bête de course, je ne pense pas qu'il faille trop lui demander non plus.



Tout est relatif, quand elle est sortie, du temps de la jeunesse de nos grands parents, c'était ce qui se faisait de mieux :rateau:



Bon, je rigole, mais une Rage 128, même avec 16 Mo, c'était plutôt prévu pour du 1024x768, à la rigueur pour du 1280x1024, mais au delà, ça rame surement à mort ! :mouais:

Vi, après recherche, la réso maxi supportée est 1800x1440, donc le 1920 ne passe pas.


----------



## Vivid (8 Décembre 2011)

Faudra que que je trouve mieux alors


----------



## overss (16 Décembre 2011)

Il s'agit probablement d'une incompatibilité entre les fréquences de rafraîchissement que la carte peut fournir à cette résolution, et celles que le moniteur peut supporter pour la même résolution.


----------



## Vivid (24 Décembre 2011)

et mettre une carte graphique de 'Pc' ...? est-ce possible ?

Bonne fête à tous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2011)

Vivid a dit:


> et mettre une carte graphique de 'Pc' ...? est-ce possible ?
> 
> Bonne fête à tous.



Si son firmware est "flashable" et que tu trouve son firmware "Mac", oui, c'est possible, mais il faut un PC pour flasher le firmware !


----------



## Vivid (24 Décembre 2011)

Bon. Je vais partir en recherche alors 

Merci Pascal.


----------

